# Problem: SuSe 9.1 Personal und gcc Compiler



## AtomSoldier (30. Januar 2005)

Hallo alle,

ich hab endlich geschafft den gcc compiler drauf zu machen
mit yast -i package befehl,

nur wenn ich jetzt gcc test.cpp mache
bekomm ich als Fehler Meldung:

inux:~ # gcc /root/Desktop/test.cpp
gcc: installation problem, cannot exec `cc1plus': No such file or directory

Wieso ?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## generador (30. Januar 2005)

waren .cpp Dateien nicht von Visual C++

Ich weiss nicht ob das was mit gcc zu tun hat


----------



## AtomSoldier (30. Januar 2005)

PROBLEM ERELDIGT  Brauchte nur mehr Packages =)

 Danke


----------



## Oslin (10. März 2005)

Hallo,
Habe das Selbe Problem. 
Welche Packages müssen noch installiert werden?


Danke


----------

